# Best cut of Beef?



## Jim (Jul 12, 2010)

What is your choice for the grill?

Tenderloin?






Ribeye?





Porterhouse?






I have a sickness, and that sickness is food. :LOL2:


----------



## JRHOADES20 (Jul 12, 2010)

hmm between tenderloine, or ribeye definately... If I could only have 1, tenderloine


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jul 12, 2010)

I have a couple of fillets unthawing as I type this to throw on the grill tomorrow evening. 8)


----------



## Deadmeat (Jul 12, 2010)

What time do we eat, Quackerstackr?


----------



## Deadmeat (Jul 12, 2010)

Never mind. You're probably talking about those filets of bighead carp you shot. I'll pass.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jul 12, 2010)

Deadmeat said:


> Never mind. You're probably talking about those filets of bighead carp you shot. I'll pass.



Negative, ghostrider.

These be some fillets off a big ol' black angus..


----------



## whitedog59 (Jul 12, 2010)

Filet, no question. Medium rare.


----------



## Jim (Jul 12, 2010)

whitedog59 said:


> Medium rare.



YES! :beer:


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jul 12, 2010)

I won't turn any of them down if you put them on a plate in front of me :lol: (unless it is cooked past medium).

I prefer mine medium rare to rare.


----------



## ihavenoideawhattoput (Jul 12, 2010)

Tenderloin, cubed then wrapped in foil and cooked on the grill till the pink is gone, VERY TENDER and dang tasty too!


----------



## jigster60 (Jul 12, 2010)

Delmonico ribeye.............................JIGGY..... and I like it still mooing when I cut into it :lol:


----------



## BassAddict (Jul 12, 2010)

Give me a 2-3lb Porterhouse medium rare without any sides and Im a happy bassaddict!!


----------



## Truckmechanic (Jul 13, 2010)

I feel like the odDball. I'd take the ribeye medium well.


----------



## wasilvers (Jul 13, 2010)

Ribeye for me. Best eaten after a long day hunting, made over oak coals - Can't beat it.


----------



## hossthehermit (Jul 13, 2010)

Ribeye here, on the rare side of medium -rare. Side of fresh caught brook trout. Cooked over a campfire. Beside the brook. Ball game on the radio.


----------



## angry Bob (Jul 13, 2010)

Tenderloin med rare. Don't forget the steak sauce :wink:


----------



## Jim (Jul 13, 2010)

angry Bob said:


> Tenderloin med rare. Don't forget the steak sauce :wink:



A1? 

My daughter loves that stuff. :lol:


----------



## angry Bob (Jul 13, 2010)

Yeah I like the A1 but I experiment too. All my food has to be wet though. Salads-gobs of dressing, subs-gobs of mayo, chicken-gobs of bbq sauce, fries and onion rings- gobs of ketchup mashed potatoes-gobs of gravy.


----------



## Jim (Jul 13, 2010)

angry Bob said:


> Yeah I like the A1 but I experiment too. All my food has to be wet though. Salads-gobs of dressing, subs-gobs of mayo, chicken-gobs of bbq sauce, fries and onion rings- gobs of ketchup mashed potatoes-gobs of gravy.


 :LOL2: 
[youtube]VfEG15CLTqo[/youtube]


----------



## angry Bob (Jul 13, 2010)

WOW that took me back in time to sat. morning cartoons :lol:


----------



## breachless (Jul 13, 2010)

Nothing beats a nice healthy ribeye steak just barely cooked on each side over a bed of charcoal basted with garlic butter, then topped off with mushrooms and onions sautee'd in butter and red wine. Finish off with a nice baked potato with butter and sour cream and a tall beer (or milk if you prefer), and you are pretty much dealing with the greatest meal ever. EVER I tell you!


----------



## redbug (Jul 13, 2010)

I will have a nice plate of veggies grilled with a very light oil. I do not think it is right to eat any living thing...


----------



## Jim (Jul 13, 2010)

redbug said:


> I will have a nice plate of veggies grilled with a very light oil. I do not think it is right to eat any living thing...


 :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2:


----------



## BassAddict (Jul 13, 2010)

redbug said:


> I will have a nice plate of veggies grilled with a very light oil. I do not think it is right to eat any living thing...




:shock: :shock: Who are you and what have you done with redbug?


----------



## BaitCaster (Jul 13, 2010)

Striploin


----------



## Froggy (Jul 13, 2010)

Well, I am a Chef, so dont listen to me..... Its hard to beat tenderloin, however taste is a lost art, do you know what a steak, tastes like? most people dont, they used to, but today everything is doused with bizarre spices, rubs, and marinates, all have a place of course, but if its beef you like to taste, my recomendation would be to go to a non commercial butcher, 95% of comercial beef is not grass fed anymore, ergo, the lack of taste. Grass fed beef, try it once, if you are over 30 Years old you will go" where did I taste that last? Middle school,! before Governement started to subidize corn, Today's Cattles are kept in pens, eating corn, then get slaugtered because they would expire in a few month anyway. Sorry to rain on your parade, but its what I do for a living.

What is the best piece of grilled beef? its a grass fed piece of Flat iron steak, a disrespected piece of meat really.

Salt, pepper, on the grill medium hot, till pink, then eat as a piece or cut up in strips, squeeze some lemon on it, and use as topping for a nice fresh mixed salad. The best piece of meat you will ever taste.

More info:

Definition: Probably one of the must under appreciated steaks, the Top Blade Steak may be more commonly called the "Flat Iron Steak". This tender and flavorful little steak is cut from the top blade roast and comes from the chuck primal. 
Perfect for the grill (or broiling) this steak has such a great flavor that it requires no real seasoning. Tender enough to cook through medium without a marinade (though I would if I were force to cook this beyond medium). This is a perfect steak on it's own.

Also Known As: Flatiron Steak, Top Boneless Chuck Steak, Petite Steak, Lifter Steak, Triangle Steak, Book Steak, Chuck Clod Top Blade, Butler Steak, Shoulder Top Blade Steak


----------



## Zum (Jul 13, 2010)

Raise my own beef.
The stuff in the stores doesn't even come close and I know what I fed mine.
I like T-Bone on the Barbeque and hamburgers close second.


----------



## hossthehermit (Jul 13, 2010)

redbug said:


> I will have a nice plate of veggies grilled with a very light oil. I do not think it is right to eat any living thing...



We don't eat 'em while they're livin', fer cryin' out loud!!!!!!
#-o


----------



## RStewart (Jul 18, 2010)

I'm a tightwad. I prefer petite sirloin steaks. Homeland stores are the only ones that carry the brand I get. 20 minutes in the marinater. Then on the grill for bout 10 minutes. Nice and pink on the inside.


----------



## DocWatson (Jul 19, 2010)

Why waste time with the small cuts ?? [-X 

I'll have a Prime Rib, 3 ribs please, with a thick saddle of fat. Heavy on the sea salt and fresh ground pepper and then on the grill until it's just on the rare side of medium rare. No sides and an hour to myself with the roast. 8) 

Fat & Happy !!! :LOL2:


----------



## bandgeek1263 (Jul 27, 2010)

I prefer bacon wrapped filets


----------



## perchin (Jul 27, 2010)

Froggy said:


> Well, I am a Chef, so dont listen to me..... Its hard to beat tenderloin, however taste is a lost art, do you know what a steak, tastes like? most people dont, they used to, but today everything is doused with bizarre spices, rubs, and marinates, all have a place of course, but if its beef you like to taste, my recomendation would be to go to a non commercial butcher, 95% of comercial beef is not grass fed anymore, ergo, the lack of taste. Grass fed beef, try it once, if you are over 30 Years old you will go" where did I taste that last? Middle school,! before Governement started to subidize corn, Today's Cattles are kept in pens, eating corn, then get slaugtered because they would expire in a few month anyway. Sorry to rain on your parade, but its what I do for a living.
> 
> What is the best piece of grilled beef? its a grass fed piece of Flat iron steak, a disrespected piece of meat really.
> 
> ...


 I could not agree more..... I hate it when they ask.... what kind of steak sauce do you prefer? I almost always respond "a good steak don't need a cover up"


----------



## masterofillusion (Jul 27, 2010)

Hasn't anyone tried skirt steak m rare on the grill. It has a different and better taste than any beef. Try it you'll like it. Let me know what you think after you try it.


----------



## island fever (Jul 27, 2010)

Porterhouse of course...you get a strip and a fillet in one


----------



## MadCatX (Jul 27, 2010)

I like the Flat Iron myself cook medium over heat served with out sauce.


My personal favorite - Rib eye light marble - medium rare - aged. No sauces - server with a Killian's Irish Red on the draft.


----------



## ebcbob (Jul 28, 2010)

Cut????? I say we put the whole beef on a spit , slow cook it and eat!


----------



## Jim (Jul 28, 2010)

ebcbob said:


> Cut????? I say we put the whole beef on a spit , slow cook it and eat!



Now your talking! A fork, a knife, and a few :beer:


----------



## DocWatson (Jul 28, 2010)

Jim said:


> ebcbob said:
> 
> 
> > Cut????? I say we put the whole beef on a spit , slow cook it and eat!
> ...


What's the fork and knife for ??? :LOL2:


----------



## poolie (Jul 28, 2010)

8:35 in the morning and now I'm officially craving a steak. Hmmm.... I guess a fillet is my favorite. Medium rare with nothing but a sprinkling of garlic salt. 

I love home grown vegetables but there's no way I could be a vegetarian.


----------



## MadCatX (Jul 28, 2010)

According to science..plants live to


----------

